# A Canadian Navy Petty Officer was awarded the Medal Of Bravery for dis-arming a man with a knife who attacked him and others at a CF recruiting office



## jimintoronto (Aug 24, 2022)

This video shows how the incident was dealt with ( through a recreation ) and  in the Petty Officers own words. The attacker was arrested, and later prosecuted and sentenced to prison. RCN members are allowed to wear beards, provided they are within regulations. LINK. CAF Story | Military Bravery Ends Knife Attack at Recruiting Center - YouTube


----------

